# Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?



## StrikerofDeath (26. September 2010)

*Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Hey,

Habt ihr ne ahnung was eine sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste ist?


----------



## Pommes (26. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Mx2, Mx3 oder As5


----------



## Goliath110 (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Prolimatech PK1,
Arctic Cooling MX2/ MX3/ MX4/ Arctic Silver5


----------



## StrikerofDeath (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

ok thx das hat mir schon geholffen XD


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Las die MX3 weg, die lässt sich blöd auftragen.


----------



## StrikerofDeath (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ja ich denke mal ich werde die MX2 holen.


----------



## Kaktus (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Verwende ich auch für meine Kühlertests auf P3D.... bisschen zäh aber ansonsten sehr gut. AC 5 würde ich nicht mehr kaufe, mittlerweile gibts doch schon einige die besser sind.


----------



## Own3r (27. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich habe die Pk-1 und bin sehr zufrieden! 

Wenn du eine gute WLP nimmst, dann unterscheiden sich die Pasten auch nicht so sehr.


----------



## Ahab (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Auch ich kann die MX2 wärmstens empfehlen. Die Chillfactor 2 von Thermalright ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## FrozenLayer (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich benutze die Antec Formula 5 WLP und bin sehr zufrieden mit ihr. Durchschnittliche Temp bei meinem i7-860 unübertaktet sind um die 34-37° idle und 50-52° unter Prime95 (Kühler ist der Cooler Master Hyper TX3, bei weitem nicht der Beste)


----------



## Falk (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Liquid Metal Ultra/Pro - aber nur, wenn du nicht regelmäßig den Kühler wechseln willst und die Kühlleistung noch Luft nach oben hat.


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Von Liquid Pro, auch bekannt als Flüssigmetall hab ich die Nase voll.
Schwer aufzutragen und wieder zu entfernen.
Nachwievor verwende ich Titan Silver Grease (TTG-S101).


----------



## StrikerofDeath (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ja vor Flüssichmetall habe ich ein wenig angst ehrlich gesagt, weil bei meinem kollegen ist diese in den Sockel gelauffen und das bort war danach kaputt.


----------



## Mariollo (28. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist ne Sehr gute Wärmeleitpaste?*

Ich kenn das. Meine Grafikkarte musste ich auch schon abduschen, weil ein Tröpfchen Flüssigmetall sich unter den Chip verkrochen hat.


----------

